# test tren cycle



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hey guys, im on a cycle of test E tren E at the moment, i took the 6th jab monday gone.

i started on 500mg test 250mg tren, but jab 4 i upped it to 800mg test 400mg tren, as i had ordered too much by accident and though i will try it.

now i am up 7 lbs in 6 weeks, and fairly happy about this, bf% is about the same. alot of tren test cyles i read upon before i started this seemed to notice a considerable drop in bf% too aswell as gains.

i dont do any cardio as i dont want it to eat into gains, is it just different exp for different ppl or should i have noticed more of a effect on bf%?


----------



## GavinOC (Dec 10, 2008)

Never noticed much fat loss with tren but ive never run more than 400mg a week of it and always ate alot while using, but thats just my experience.

I think what some people may call lean gains meaning you dont seem to bloat as much with tren as you do with other types of gear, or hold as much water, well i dont anyway.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Huge second cycle!


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

I don't understand how you can be up only 7lbs in 6 weeks from this cycle?

If your the same person, you seem to have done a few courses but never have much gains?

My first course saw me increase BF by about 2%, but at the same time, I gained 30lbs.

That was a 10 week course of Test Cyp.

I can't help but think you are looking at gear for a short term goal, and not dieting as much as you could.


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

stone me mate goin for it eh!haha tbh when you gety to a certain level i thing its almost impossible to gain muscle and cut.Unless you are very lucky or have been bigger before When cutting you just wanna keep what you have got.so if it was me i would just carry on gaining as you are.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

last cycle gained 9lbs in 10 weeks, lowered bf% slightly, this cycle up 7lbs so far bf% bout the same, neither cycle seen any water bloat, so gains wie im quite happy with really,

i havent dieted at all yet, im looking to gain at the moment but do it leanly. after this cycle i will diet to drop bf% down and then lean bulk again and hope to hit a good rebound.

little criss - yeah i know what you mean it is a large cycle, i weighed up the pros and cons and decided it was ok, i have very little sides really, i get some acne and the tren makes me paranoid sometimes but alls good as i seem to be abled to ignore it .


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

round 2 said:


> stone me mate goin for it eh!haha tbh when you gety to a certain level i thing its almost impossible to gain muscle and cut.Unless you are very lucky or have been bigger before When cutting you just wanna keep what you have got.so if it was me i would just carry on gaining as you are.


i mate , im going for it lol. i know people may look at me and say well you havent gained much but feb last year i was 11 stone same bf% ish, now 14'2 .

this thread was more top gauge if i was doing ok or should ave seen more fat loss whilst gaining, but dont get misttaken my aim is to gain mass with as little fat gain as possible


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

I noticed fat loss on tren while eating plenty (but clean) i have a journal with some pics.


----------



## sniperphillips (Feb 27, 2010)

hi been taining for a year now and i want a boost i can get gen tropin off a good source can any 1 tell me if its good or if i need 2 take anything else wiv it and how long is the cycle for thnx


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

sniperphillips said:


> hi been taining for a year now and i want a boost i can get gen tropin off a good source can any 1 tell me if its good or if i need 2 take anything else wiv it and how long is the cycle for thnx


Start your own thread mate and people will respond to it


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Mikazagreat said:


> I noticed fat loss on tren while eating plenty (but clean) i have a journal with some pics.


great progress mate, you have really lost alot of fat, you are on the ace arnt you.

im eating clean but plenty , i will have to see when my pics get put up i will post them on mon in my journal and see.

i never seem to visually see any difference , even though i haveput an inch on my bi chest and calfs and dropped and inch off waist.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

Personally found ace alot more potent than e..even at a lower dose with the ace and found I dropped mroe BF, got crazy sweats etc with ace. E was more bearable but did not give me as good results.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i have done jab 6 and aiming to do 12 weeks so another 6 jabs, the last 2 weeks i ave put on 2 lbs per week and looks like im on track for another 2 this week, so if i add even another 1lbs per week it will be a gain of 13-14 lbs this cycle with same bf% which i wouldnt complain about lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Personally found ace alot more potent than e..even at a lower dose with the ace and found I dropped mroe BF, got crazy sweats etc with ace. E was more bearable but did not give me as good results.


what doeses did you run of each?

my aim was to bulk up now, and continue on my cruise, then do a 6-8 week cut from june on ace and prop, whilst still running my 250g test E through out, then slowly up kcals on the cruise before another test tren E bulk.

i have no hols booked untill next march/april so except the 6-8 week cut i will do in just it will be bulking all the way untill next jan before cutting for my hols next march/april time.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> great progress mate, you have really lost alot of fat, you are on the ace arnt you.
> 
> im eating clean but plenty , i will have to see when my pics get put up i will post them on mon in my journal and see.
> 
> i never seem to visually see any difference , even though i haveput an inch on my bi chest and calfs and dropped and inch off waist.


Thx mate yeah i am using tren ace, long esters takes time to show results so maybe u need to be a little bit patient.

inch on bis is not bad at all mate


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah mate maybee im just impatient, i know some guys say it takes them up to 6-7 weeks for it to kick in so maybee it takeing longer to kick in,

did you still do cardio? im worried if i do iyt it will cut into muscle gain. but want to limit fat, i was thinking 2 x 30min am cardio per week or 30 min after all 4 sessions of lifting .

suggestions welcome, just dont want it to affect muscle gain


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

I stopped cardio because i got screwed of tren, when tren kicks in u can't do cardio for a rotten egg, i barely can walk upstairs without tryin to catch my breath.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

haha, yeah i seem to be getting out of breath real easy. im ok most the time then sometimes i canjust be sitting and really have to gasp to get my breath.


----------

